# 2006 Rockets Draft Thread [merged]



## Gotham2krazy

First of all, can a mod please sticky this for me?

Second of all, for the summer, who would you guys like to see the Rockets draft? It doesn't matter which position it is or what number pick. Who would you guys want to see the Rockets draft the most? It should be reasonable as I don't expect a really bad season, with McGrady out and Yao needing to carry such a big workload, I don't think we'll be low, but a 10 or 11th pick would seem reasonable. So let's hear it!


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

Many will disagree, but I'd like to see Houston draft Redick. His shooting and ability to score is what the Rockets need badly, and I feel like his strength in those areas are great enough to overshadow his deficiencies on defense and with his general athleticism. 

If we go for a power forward, look no further than Tyrus Thomas of LSU. He's NOT another Stromile Swift despite the comparisions. He's got explosion, athleticism, and length. His offense is raw, however he actually attacks the basket for loose balls and rebounds unlike Swift. Aldrdge on Texas is the only big man I'd even consider over Thomas, and I imagine he'll go sooner than Houston's draft pick.


----------



## hitokiri315

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Many will disagree, but I'd like to see Houston draft Redick. His shooting and ability to score is what the Rockets need badly, and I feel like his strength in those areas are great enough to overshadow his deficiencies on defense and with his general athleticism.
> 
> If we go for a power forward, look no further than Tyrus Thomas of LSU. He's NOT another Stromile Swift despite the comparisions. He's got explosion, athleticism, and length. His offense is raw, however he actually attacks the basket for loose balls and rebounds unlike Swift. Aldrdge on Texas is the only big man I'd even consider over Thomas, and I imagine he'll go sooner than Houston's draft pick.


I agree with your pick the dude is a shooting machine gotta get him because i think he can hit 40% of his shots even though i have a stigma about duke players i feel as if redick is a can't miss guy for the rockets.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Draftees*

my first 2 choices would be aldridge and morrison, but neither of those seem possible. morrison would be great for this team because not only does he provide some size on the perimeter, not only does he provide scoring and shooting, but this guy is intense.


i was very impressed with what i saw with tyrus tonight, but he is not a good positional rebounder and he wont be able to out leap everyone in the NBA for the boards.


an athletic wing would be great for this team. an athletic prototypical wing to start next to mcgrady would cause match up problems with their size and athleticism. a long athletic SF could do wonders for our teams defense and keep slashers outta the lane. if we can get rudy gay we could play him at SF and tmac at SG. we shouldnt be scared to draft a top tier SF because mcgrady is playing the position, tmac can easily play the 2. while rudy gay seems like a front runner, his competitive drive has been questioned and athleticism wont get you very far in the NBA.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*



> His offense is raw


When I hear those words, I immediately think of Stomile Swift, and I shudder.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

Thomas is a hustler compared to Swift. He's only a freshman while Swift's game is still raw after several seasons in the NBA.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*

If he's a freshman, will he be in the draft this year?


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

He's projected to be a top 15 pick should he enter this year's draft. I haven't heard for sure if he'll enter, though.


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: The Draftees*

i like the thought of JJ Reddick because we need a legit shooter on the perimeter to kick it out to when yao/t-mac get double-teamed


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*



Pimped Out said:


> my first 2 choices would be aldridge and morrison, but neither of those seem possible. morrison would be great for this team because not only does he provide some size on the perimeter, not only does he provide scoring and shooting, but this guy is intense.
> 
> 
> i was very impressed with what i saw with tyrus tonight, but he is not a good positional rebounder and he wont be able to out leap everyone in the NBA for the boards.
> 
> 
> an athletic wing would be great for this team. an athletic prototypical wing to start next to mcgrady would cause match up problems with their size and athleticism. a long athletic SF could do wonders for our teams defense and keep slashers outta the lane. if we can get rudy gay we could play him at SF and tmac at SG. we shouldnt be scared to draft a top tier SF because mcgrady is playing the position, tmac can easily play the 2. while rudy gay seems like a front runner, his competitive drive has been questioned and athleticism wont get you very far in the NBA.


We could possibly win the lottery... not likely, but we could...

This March Madness should heavily affect the positions of the mock drafts, stay tuned


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: The Draftees*

what we need = pure shooter

pure shooter = JJ Redick


we already have players who can make plays, what we dont have is enough players who can finish the play. The solution is a pure shooter.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: The Draftees*

i think looking at the teams needs it definately has to be a SF/SG to compliment tmac or a PF to compliment yao...jHo is killing us, is jumper is gettin worse each game...and if we do decide to keep swift (which i personally think we shouldnt), he is only a spark of the bench for 20mins.

to fill the SF/SG position, even tho he seems to have all these deficiencies, JJ redick is the person to get..he can shoot the lights out, and that is what we need now...a very efficient spot up shooter. someone in the mold of rudy gay would be great as well, i dont think we will get him, he seems like a top3 certainty.

as for PF, im not impressed at all with lemarcus aldrige. In the texas games ive seen, it looks like he will struggle against the big PF's of the league like the duncans, rasheeds, brands, etc. he would need to pack on some pounds, which will take away from his relative athletism for a big man. im not sure of many solid PF's that are in the draft, but that thomas guy seems like the player we need...a hustler, who can rebound, play defence and has some kind of offensive game.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Many will disagree, but I'd like to see Houston draft Redick. His shooting and ability to score is what the Rockets need badly, and I feel like his strength in those areas are great enough to overshadow his deficiencies on defense and with his general athleticism.
> 
> If we go for a power forward, look no further than Tyrus Thomas of LSU. He's NOT another Stromile Swift despite the comparisions. He's got explosion, athleticism, and length. His offense is raw, however he actually attacks the basket for loose balls and rebounds unlike Swift. Aldrdge on Texas is the only big man I'd even consider over Thomas, and I imagine he'll go sooner than Houston's draft pick.


I like JJ, he's an absolute scoring machine, but what happens when his shots don't fall? What will he bring to the table when his offense is unreliable? He doesn't bring any intangibles, he doesn't play point guard, therefore he has nothing to offer. Don't mean to bash him, but that's just what I really think. If you really want to look for an NBA comparison, then look towards Ben Gordon. When his shooting's down, what does he really have to supply his team with? His playmaking skills?


----------



## debarge

*Re: The Draftees*

Personally I'm not really sold on any of the draftees helping us? Maybe Rudy Gay if he comes out, I think his game would translate to the nba better than JJ, though I think he's a great college player. I just have serious doubts about him helping us get over the hump to being elite.

Perhaps Morrison, but he doesn't play D either/ he reminds me more of Mike Miller than Larry Legend...
That won't really help us, I remember how High everybody was on Keith Van Horn and he sucks to me? He just hides on the DAL machine to me. But maybe there's more to Adam Morrison than meets the eye. He might 'wanna' play D and get boards w/ Tracy and Yao as role models? :clap: 

To me we should look more towards getting a great FA aquisition at the 2spot and 4? Last year's draft class was excellent IMO, but we didn't have a high enough pk. Yes I like Luther, but he's not a difference-maker like McCants, Granger, Okafor, Warrick, Chris Paul and others. He'll never be a starter is basically what I am saying, we need a starting versatile Two guard. One that is NOT a defensive liability to post-ups, dribble-drives, and can play pick/roll offense!

Which brings us back to the idea of making a 'good trade' not just a bottom of the barrell one? I'm sure that after their future defeat in the playoffs, the Nets will wanna get a look at the Stro show? A three team deal is definitely possible for to make moves, the Knicks will probably be having a fire-sale of getting rid of guys. At this point the Rocs can't be too picky about someone's history....the big problem is that the two jackholes making the personnel choices are just that Jackalopes. I don't have faith in CD or Jeff's or Lindseys' ability to find the 'right guys.'  I guess we have to hope Tracy makes his desires 'known;' Maybe he could convince Rashard L or somebody worth a damn to come here...


----------



## reno2000

*Re: The Draftees*

come to think of it...i think debarge is right...rockets need to go out and get a major FA signing or trade for someone good...how good the person we can get is debatable. there is no cap space (becuz of yao and tracys contracts)...we really dont have any good tradable assets, probably stro is our best. this really limits who we can get.

i also take back what i said about reddick...reading through all the scouting reports, he doesnt seem like the best person to pick...i think ronnie brewer, or brandon roy would be great if we had a top 10 pick. and maybe a brandon rush or rodney carney if we get a 10-15 pick.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

Redick will shock a lot of people. He can do more than people give him credit, and that will become clear next season.

Rodney Carney is a good pick. Inconsistent shooter, but he can do a lot of things really good.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*

Brandon Roy as our draftee this summer for me, and for a free agent signee, I say pick up Rasual Butler. Give up David Wesley or trade him for a pick or something. He's getting old. We should play Chuck Hayes more and **** Juwan Howard and Ryan Bowen


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Draftees*

I think the team needs Shelden Williams more than Tyrus Thomas. I don't think Yao needs an athletic frontcourt mate. I'd rather see him with a defensive scrapper like Shelden.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Brandon Roy as our draftee this summer for me, and for a free agent signee, I say pick up Rasual Butler. Give up David Wesley or trade him for a pick or something. He's getting old. We should play Chuck Hayes more and **** Juwan Howard and Ryan Bowen


wesley expires this summer




*Go NeTs*


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

Shelden Williams is gonna get done by LSU's bigs in the Sweet 16.


----------



## hitokiri315

*Re: The Draftees*

Is Yi coming to the draft this year? It's gonna be cool when he does.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



hitokiri315 said:


> Is Yi coming to the draft this year? It's gonna be cool when he does.


Who's Yi?


----------



## bronx43

*Re: The Draftees*

I honestly think that Redick will not be a worthwhile pickup for Houston. If there's one thing we do not need as of now, it's an undersized athletically challenged 2 guard who is an iffy defender at best. As deplorable as our shooting is right now, there are more problems than that. Though our interior defense is capable due to Yao's presence, our perimeter defense are filled with disgusting holes. Our guards are small, weak, and unathletic. Adding Redick to our rotation will cause our defense to completely collapse from the outside in. I much rather pick up Ronnie Brewer, though I doubt we can get a high enough pick. He will give us athletism on the perimeter and energy off the bench.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: The Draftees*

i want aldridge if we get lucky.

if not give me carney or roy. redick would be solid on the rockets, but i would rather get a guy that can do a lot more things. but if those guys were gone, i'd be fine with taking redick.

in the 2nd round(with the knicks pick) i'd look at a guy like dee brown. he'd be a nice spark off the bench at pg and we know him and head can play well together. he also shot really well last year when he had more help on his team, which he will have on the rockets.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Who's Yi?


Yi Jianlian?? the next Yao LoL...


nice sig. jworth...


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Draftees*



CbobbyB said:


> nice sig. jworth...


the franchise meant there were a couple years where i hated to watch rockets basketball. i never liked the guy. never liked his attitude or his style of play.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



CbobbyB said:


> Yi Jianlian?? the next Yao LoL...
> 
> 
> nice sig. jworth...


The Rockets should grab him—if possible—in the second round. Imagine a pair of Yaos on the same team.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



Pimped Out said:


> the franchise meant there were a couple years where i hated to watch rockets basketball. i never liked the guy. never liked his attitude or his style of play.


Had to love the way he left it all on the floor for the Rockets.


----------



## debarge

*Re: The Draftees*



rocketeer said:


> i want aldridge if we get lucky.
> 
> if not give me carney or roy. redick would be solid on the rockets, but i would rather get a guy that can do a lot more things. but if those guys were gone, i'd be fine with taking redick.
> 
> in the 2nd round(with the knicks pick) i'd look at a guy like dee brown. he'd be a nice spark off the bench at pg and we know him and head can play well together. he also shot really well last year when he had more help on his team, which he will have on the rockets.


I'd love to have Aldridge, that would be nice fit, it would make sense in the long-run. His game is tight as is, and he can readily improve. 

Dare I say I we should trade our pick? And try to get someone good on an existing deal to win NOW. If we get rid of Juwan's deal, keep Stromile, rid ourselves of Sura/Wesley/Bowen (those guys are dead weight) we can afford a nice FA guard to help in the backcourt? :banana: The Knicks may want our pick (wh/ should be about top\10 the way we're playing) the Celtics, Bobcats, Orlando, Lakers and probably some more will be interested. A deal w/ Toronto for Morris Peterson would help? Or Juwan for J Crawford? or Bogans/1st rd pk for Crawford or Stephen Jackson? To me these scenarios are easily doable. It might not be the "Big FA" deal, just a good deal that we need, some smart shwerd business deals need to be made.

And of course I wouldn't mind trading 'up' for Adam Morrison, but who would even consider that?


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: The Draftees*

i don't want to touch adam morrison. he just isn't going to work out in the nba.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: The Draftees*



rocketeer said:


> i don't want to touch adam morrison. he just isn't going to work out in the nba.


 Yeah, not a fan of Morrison at all. 

Not sure if I want a shooter like Reddick/Roby or an athlete with size like Carney (with his form he can easily add a consistent jumper ala Jason Richardson). Reddick seems like a great choice to everyone, but there are ALWAYS going to be shooters on the market. Or guys like Salim Stoudamire/Eddie House we can pick up in the 2nd round.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Who's Yi?


You've got to be kidding....

Yi's probably not eligible 'til 2009 at this rate, which really sucks.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: The Draftees*



Yao Mania said:


> You've got to be kidding....
> 
> Yi's probably not eligible 'til 2009 at this rate, which really sucks.


To those who ask why, The reson for Yi wont be available untill 2009 is that the Chinese would not release their basketball player untill he/she is 22. That was the age Yao came in to the league. 
Yi's real birth date is also covered by the Chinese Government. for those who concern. Isn't this one of the better way for China to ensure the players it produces have a certain level of ability? so that no one would have raw game when they enter the NBA. peace y'all.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*



> so that no one would have raw game when they enter the NBA.


Actually, I don't think that's why they have that rule, but that's a good point. If Yi came in now, he would be way to skinny, and raw. He'd be Stromile with even less muscle.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: The Draftees*



Demiloy said:


> Actually, I don't think that's why they have that rule, but that's a good point. If Yi came in now, he would be way to skinny, and raw. He'd be Stromile with even less muscle.


No, i was just trying to say they would have better experience. The reason the Chinese keeps its players untill they are 22, is mosly because of the national team, olympics, world cup for examples.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

Should Tyrus Thomas enter the draft, he'll be the best big man prospect; even better than Aldridge of Texas.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Should Tyrus Thomas enter the draft, he'll be the best big man prospect; even better than Aldridge of Texas.


Because of what he did tonight for LSU, but hey, this proves something to everyone so high on JJ Reddick, he got shut down tonight wasn't able to do anything else for his team to win.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> this proves something to everyone so high on JJ Reddick, he got shut down tonight wasn't able to do anything else for his team to win.


That's true. I was pretty high on Redick up until this game. Now, he was up against the most athletic defense in all of college basketball, but I can't see it getting any easier than that for him in the NBA.

Redick's inability to create a shot left him living and dying off of catch-and-shoot 3's. 

This is what many of you have said plenty of times already, but for whatever reason I had this faith in him that somehow he was a little better than that. 

But I'm definitely glad he got shutdown tonight since my team is LSU.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: The Draftees*

3-18 and an early exit might be enough to drop Reddick out of the top 7. Scouts tend to over-emphasize the importance of Tourney play.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

It's the second coming of Trajen Langdon!!! 

Not really,,,let's hope not.


----------



## debarge

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Should Tyrus Thomas enter the draft, he'll be the best big man prospect; even better than Aldridge of Texas.


No he shouldn't come out now. He's a big man and his footwork isn't what it needs to be yet. Right now he's playing on great I mean great instincts, it takes big men longer to 'learn how to play.' He should come out his jr year after he's won a national title. Learn how to play a big man's game first, right now Alderidge is better than him all around.

Now for us, after tonight LeMarcus will go #1 which I have been thinking all along with everyone else on this board said, that Morrison and JJ are great college players, but as NBA prospects they're not the Duncan's/McGrady/Yao/Carmello types of draftees. I think we will probably get between the 8 - 12th pk in the draft. Our record isn't getting much better, and hopefully we will keep missing open jumpers so that we can get a good pick. Yeah, I know I know, let's just let Yao dominate and the rest of these fools just keep missing and keep the games close. We should get something outta this season. 

In making a good draft choice, 1st trade Spauloniss to move up. Try to get *Brandon Roy*, or realistically *PJ Tucker from TX*. (he's probably more logical, and we wouldn't have to move up) *Rudy Gay*, also may be too high for us, but maybe not, he hasn't been playing outta his mind like earlier in the year. 
I think the Rocs' will keep Howard/Stromile at the 4 spot. That may or may not be the 'best idea' but I think that will happen regardless. Jeff loves JHo's "professionalism and bball IQ" and the org isn't giving up on the Stro show anytime soon. Conventional wisdom says he'll play better next year but the Griz thought the same thing too.... :raised_ey That leaves us drafting our much needed position of a big athletic versatile 2 guard to pair w/ Mac and Rafer. Any of those guys would really put us over the top defensively and offensivley. This way you can keep Luther Head as your "main gun" off the bench since he's so little (but as we have seen this year, deadly...) :clap: 
We also will need to pick up a backup center? Dare I say we re-sign Kelvin Cato? Jeff loves getting his old players back again?LOL Someone to take Dke's place, I don't wanna re-sign him or Wesley, Brunson, Bowen, or Bogans. I actually think the Roc's should think of keeping Richie Frahm, he reminds me of a more versatile Scott Padgett. It never hurts to have a pure shooter on your bench w/ some good size. He's just outta shape now.
Those are my suggestions for the draft and offseason, not including FA signings (which I doubt we will be seriously involved in :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Draftees*

^ deke has another year left anyways.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



debarge said:


> No he shouldn't come out now. He's a big man and his footwork isn't what it needs to be yet. Right now he's playing on great I mean great instincts, it takes big men longer to 'learn how to play.' He should come out his jr year after he's won a national title. Learn how to play a big man's game first, right now Alderidge is better than him all around.


Tyrus Thomas' offense isnt developed like it needs to be yet, but his defense and rebounding would easily be a major asset right away. He'll be one of the NBA's best post defenders from the get-go. The biggest thing that holds him back on offense is his decision-making when the ball is in his hands. That will improve. Of course, I'm hoping he stays with LSU another year or two to continue the winning.


----------



## hitokiri315

*Re: The Draftees*

Wow with all this hype around Tyrus Thomas it's gonna be a must see game tomorrow. I hope Tucker shuts him down. But the rockets def. need a shooter. What about Allen Ray think the rox have any chance in landing him that guy looks nba ready his game def proves it.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Draftees*



hitokiri315 said:


> Wow with all this hype around Tyrus Thomas it's gonna be a must see game tomorrow. I hope Tucker shuts him down. But the rockets def. need a shooter. What about Allen Ray think the rox have any chance in landing him that guy looks nba ready his game def proves it.


im assuming aldridge will cover tyrus, buckman on davis and tucker will be on mitchell


*Go NeTs*


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

The Aldridge-Thomas matchup will be a matchup of the top two big men in the country. So it should be exciting. The biggest difference is that Aldridge will be looked at to make a bigger impact offensively for Texas while Thomas will be looked at to dominate on defense. Aldridge is the vocal point of Texas' post offense but on LSU it's Glen Davis.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

Let's see.....Tyrus Thomas finished with 21 points, 13 rebounds, and 3 blocks over Texas.

Aldridge finished with 4 points, 9 rebounds, and 5 blocks for Texas.

You tell me.

Like Thomas said, "We still got a lot left to prove." Because apparently not enough people recognize this kid's game or his team's game, but LSU has now reached the Final Four.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



debarge said:


> In making a good draft choice, 1st trade Spauloniss to move up. Try to get *Brandon Roy*, or realistically PJ Tucker from TX. (he's probably more logical, and we wouldn't have to move up) *Rudy Gay*, also may be too high for us, but maybe not, he hasn't been playing outta his mind like earlier in the year.
> I think the Rocs' will keep Howard/Stromile at the 4 spot. That may or may not be the 'best idea' but I think that will happen regardless. Jeff loves JHo's "professionalism and bball IQ" and the org isn't giving up on the Stro show anytime soon. Conventional wisdom says he'll play better next year but the Griz thought the same thing too.... :raised_ey That leaves us drafting our much needed position of a big athletic versatile 2 guard to pair w/ Mac and Rafer. Any of those guys would really put us over the top defensively and offensivley. This way you can keep Luther Head as your "main gun" off the bench since he's so little (but as we have seen this year, deadly...) :clap:
> *We also will need to pick up a backup center?* Dare I say we re-sign Kelvin Cato? Jeff loves getting his old players back again?LOL Someone to take Dke's place, *I don't wanna re-sign * him or *Wesley*, Brunson, Bowen, or Bogans. I actually think the Roc's should think of keeping Richie Frahm, he reminds me of a more versatile Scott Padgett. It never hurts to have a pure shooter on your bench w/ some good size. He's just outta shape now.
> Those are my suggestions for the draft and offseason, not including FA signings (which I doubt we will be seriously involved in :curse:


With our record, we have a VERY GOOD chance of picking Roy, I really want him. Tyrus is good, but he doesn't really address our needs. As for replacing Deke, might I suggest we trade for DeSagana Diop. He's a pretty good backup and he should see more playing time over here in Houston than Dallas. Lastly, I don't want to resign Wesley either, it'd be a bad move, let's just hope he retires after this season and instead we sign Rasual Butler. I think that'll be some very good moves of our offseason.


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: The Draftees*



CbobbyB said:


> Yi Jianlian?? the next Yao LoL...
> 
> 
> nice sig. jworth...


Snap Yao and him almost look like twins


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> With our record, we have a VERY GOOD chance of picking Roy, I really want him. Tyrus is good, but he doesn't really address our needs. As for replacing Deke, might I suggest we trade for DeSagana Diop. He's a pretty good backup and he should see more playing time over here in Houston than Dallas.


He's a starter in Dallas.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



cornholio said:


> He's a starter in Dallas.


tonight was one night, well he's started 33 games this year. but that's the most. Still, if we have something to offer to Dallas, then we could make something work.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: The Draftees*

He has been talked about earlier in the post. The guy Houston needs to draft is Sheldon Williams. JWhore can come off the bench. Before you talk about the Rockets having a backup with PF with such a huge contract, Williams's rookie contract will balance out JWhore's huge salary. So we can stomach that if it were to happen.

We trade Swift to someone who thinks they can actually change this guy and go from there.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: The Draftees*

How about Glen Davis? I like his game and his attitude. He can be a Great Back up for Yao (I know he is only 6'8, but that's enough) We can trade Swift and others away for some useful people. This offseason is very important, we have many people off the block, We need to sign Hayes and maybe Bogans. Somehow i like the Lampe guy, if we are going to use him. we need to pick up couple great out side shooting guards, right now that's our weakest part. JJ Redick? maybe good for 4 years, we will see.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



deanchueng said:


> How about Glen Davis? I like his game and his attitude. He can be a Great Back up for Yao (I know he is only 6'8, but that's enough) We can trade Swift and others away for some useful people. This offseason is very important, we have many people off the block, We need to sign Hayes and maybe Bogans. Somehow i like the Lampe guy, if we are going to use him. we need to pick up couple great out side shooting guards, right now that's our weakest part. JJ Redick? maybe good for 4 years, we will see.


Davis will be solid in the pros. He'd be better at power forward than backing up Yao at center, since at 6'8" taller centers might could shoot over him. But Davis would easily be better than any other big man on Houston's current roster (other than Yao, of course). I could see him putting up 14 points and 8 boards per game next season. Due to his size people knock his game quite a bit, but he'll succeed at the NBA level. So if Houston can get him at some point then that would be great. Obviously we need a shooting guard as well, but maybe we can get both.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



jdiggidy said:


> We trade Swift to someone who thinks they can actually change this guy and go from there.


The Nets. XD


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



deanchueng said:


> JJ Redick? maybe good for 4 years, we will see.


I don't want any part of JJ Reddick.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: The Draftees*

Dont worry, I am just saying JJ Redick would maybe good for only 4 years, i wish we draft Davis, then trade Swift for a good shooter. That's all.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*

I think Tyrus Thomas is now the unofficial number 1 draft pick.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*



Legend-Like said:


> Snap Yao and him almost look like twins


 They look completely different. And some people would call that racism.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*



Legend-Like said:


> Snap Yao and him almost look like twins


yi's a twig compared to yao

I'm having my doubts about Redick too. If Frahm can develop into the shooter we need than it pretty much eliminates our need for Redick.


----------



## debarge

*Re: The Draftees*

I'm pretty sold on getting a 2 guard that's very athletic/versatile/a slasher and a shooter w/ the potential to be a decent defender. I'm starting to see the big picture, our 4s we have are the 4s we're probably gonna have for the next couple of years at the very least (Juwan/Stromile). So I won't discuss drafting a PF or C.

Brewer, Carney, or Roy are the guys I want! I think all these guys possess the skills and physicality we desperately need. I want Tracy to be more Magic than Jordan at this point, with the emergence of Yao as a dominating presence, so he doesn't have to dominate the game as before. If we get someone to run w/ him and Rafer, someone w/ fire and tenacity, a young guy who can fill it up, he won't get injured? He'll be stronger and less fatigued, Pippen made Jordan's career last longer by doing the dirty work, the ballhandling, the defending, MJ got to post up and go to line, come off screens. Like I said Tmac needs to make adjustments to his game. Not saying avoid the lane/driving or play tenative, just pick his spots more. Late in the game be Jordan, first 3 qtrs be Magic. I'd be fine w/ Mac aver/22.4 and Yao aver/24.0 it still works out to about 50...

Those kids (Brewer Carney Roy) could be the Richard Jefferson on our team, not to say they'd be that good, just a comparision. 
Sign R. Frahm (always need a good shooter, I knew his stroke would come around), Lampe? or try to get Tony Battie (FA center); keep Luther and give him more time at backup PG as well.
Do Not: this is the biggie *don't resign Wesely for god's sake*!? he's 36 now? jeez??? Jefff? not Dke either, he's like 42??? don't bother w/ Brunson or anyone like him? pickup a Mike Wilks, Tony Delk type of guy? you're backup PG doesn't have to be tall...he can be a midget.
Bogans still has not earned a spot for next year to IMO but the Rocs' will probably keep him. I know he had a good game last night, but overall he hasn't shot the ball well, and is turnover prone? I don't like a guy his size who is as poor a ball-handler? And I couldn't give a crap about Bob Sura trying to comeback in 07, sorry to his fans out there, he just needs to move on and retire jeez? he's old too! 35 be 36 next yr...
Maybe try to sign Jannero Pargo in FAgency for a backup to Rafer, hes got a good stroke and doesn't get many TOs.
_P.S. get Tracy some acupuncture :biggrin: _


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



debarge said:


> I'm pretty sold on getting a 2 guard that's very athletic/versatile/a slasher and a shooter w/ the potential to be a decent defender. I'm starting to see the big picture, our 4s we have are the 4s we're probably gonna have for the next couple of years at the very least (Juwan/Stromile). So I won't discuss drafting a PF or C.
> 
> Brewer, Carney, or Roy are the guys I want! I think all these guys possess the skills and physicality we desperately need. I want Tracy to be more Magic than Jordan at this point, with the emergence of Yao as a dominating presence, so he doesn't have to dominate the game as before. If we get someone to run w/ him and Rafer, someone w/ fire and tenacity, a young guy who can fill it up, he won't get injured? He'll be stronger and less fatigued, Pippen made Jordan's career last longer by doing the dirty work, the ballhandling, the defending, MJ got to post up and go to line, come off screens. Like I said Tmac needs to make adjustments to his game. Not saying avoid the lane/driving or play tenative, just pick his spots more. Late in the game be Jordan, first 3 qtrs be Magic. I'd be fine w/ Mac aver/22.4 and Yao aver/24.0 it still works out to about 50...
> 
> Those kids (Brewer Carney Roy) could be the Richard Jefferson on our team, not to say they'd be that good, just a comparision.
> Sign R. Frahm (always need a good shooter, I knew his stroke would come around), Lampe? or try to get Tony Battie (FA center); keep Luther and give him more time at backup PG as well.
> Do Not: this is the biggie *don't resign Wesely for god's sake*!? he's 36 now? jeez??? Jefff? not Dke either, he's like 42??? don't bother w/ Brunson or anyone like him? pickup a Mike Wilks, Tony Delk type of guy? you're backup PG doesn't have to be tall...he can be a midget.
> Bogans still has not earned a spot for next year to IMO but the Rocs' will probably keep him. I know he had a good game last night, but overall he hasn't shot the ball well, and is turnover prone? I don't like a guy his size who is as poor a ball-handler? And I couldn't give a crap about Bob Sura trying to comeback in 07, sorry to his fans out there, he just needs to move on and retire jeez? he's old too! 35 be 36 next yr...
> Maybe try to sign Jannero Pargo in FAgency for a backup to Rafer, hes got a good stroke and doesn't get many TOs.
> _P.S. get Tracy some acupuncture :biggrin: _


I agree with everything you say here, but we really need Roy, he would fit in perfectly.


----------



## TM

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> I think Tyrus Thomas is now the unofficial number 1 draft pick.


that didn't last long... guy needs to wait ainother year


----------



## iverson101

*Re: The Draftees*



TM said:


> that didn't last long... guy needs to wait ainother year


No way. When your stock is as high as his is you go. 2005 draft is so pathetically weak, people should be jumping in fear of the deeper class next year.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



iverson101 said:
 

> No way. When your stock is as high as his is you go. 2005 draft is so pathetically weak, people should be jumping in fear of the deeper class next year.


Seriously, Oden is a high possibility, but does anyone know when OJ Mayo graduates from H.S.?


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Seriously, Oden is a high possibility, but does anyone know when OJ Mayo graduates from H.S.?


Mayo graduates in '07.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Mayo graduates in '07.


HOLY ****! I didn't know that we were about the same age.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> HOLY ****! I didn't know that we were about the same age.


I am pretty sure he played high school ball as a 7th and 8th grader in KY, if I recall correctly. So it seems like he's been in school FOREVER!!! 

He won't be eligible until the '08 draft, that is if he only spends one year in college to get to the age limit... which everyone assumes that he will.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> I agree with everything you say here, but we really need Roy, he would fit in perfectly.


ye. Roy is really the guy for houston..lets just hope we tank it a little more and end up with a pick in the 5-8 range...then he should be ours


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*

9 losses on a platter please.


----------



## smithys1510

*Re: The Draftees*

yeh roy would be the best fit on this team. then draft a big feller in the 2nd round


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*



smithys1510 said:


> yeh roy would be the best fit on this team. then draft a big feller in the 2nd round


We lost our 2nd rounder from the Mike James trade


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: The Draftees*



Yao Mania said:


> We lost our 2nd rounder from the Mike James trade


Yup, this was the trade we did in the 04-05 season to get Mike James right on the trading dead line. We gave up two 2nd rounder (06, 07) to the Milwaukee Bucks, for those who are wondering. Nothing to do with Alston. lol.

However, i think we still have our 2nd round draft this year, because we got another one from the NYK. the Maurice Taylor trade. so we are all good.


----------



## edyzbasketball

*Re: The Draftees*

You sure we can get JJ Reddick?

I mean, where do you think we will be projected in the draft?


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



edyzbasketball said:


> You sure we can get JJ Reddick?
> 
> I mean, where do you think we will be projected in the draft?


He'll probably go anywhere from 8-17.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*

No JJ, we need players with more dimensions.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*

This line, or something like it, appears on almost every draft report of JJ Redick: "At 6'3", he's short to be a shooting guard, but doesn't have the skills or the mentality to play point guard." You know who had that on his drfat profile last year? Luther Head? Who drafted Luther Head? We did. And who _won't_ be drafting JJ Redick this year? We won't. Simple as that.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*

Luther is NOTHING like Redick for comparisons sake. But yah count me in the no for Reddick camp.

Brandon Roy's stock seems to be jumping, we might even need to consider trading up....

I'd be happy with any of the Top 6 projected players right now (Albridge, TT, Morrison, Gay, Bargnani, Roy), I hope someone's stock will eventually drop.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



Demiloy said:


> This line, or something like it, appears on almost every draft report of JJ Redick: "At 6'3", he's short to be a shooting guard, but doesn't have the skills or the mentality to play point guard." You know who had that on his drfat profile last year? Luther Head? Who drafted Luther Head? We did. And who _won't_ be drafting JJ Redick this year? We won't. Simple as that.


We won't but if you saw Luther in the Rookie challenge or regular season games, he can be a playmaker if need be. He has the ability.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> We won't but if you saw Luther in the Rookie challenge or regular season games, he can be a playmaker if need be. He has the ability.


 True. But my point is that if you're number one and number two shooting guards are 6'1" and 6'3", you don't want to draft another undersized one.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: The Draftees*

some good points made by everyone.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: The Draftees*



> In the draft, we’re always looking for the best player. All things being equal, we’d like to get a long, good two (shooting guard), who can shoot the ball. On this team, the open shots are always there because everyone is running to Yao, and when Tracy comes back, they’re going to run to him too.”


One-on-One with Leslie Alexander


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



cornholio said:


> One-on-One with Leslie Alexander


Brandon Roy is who he needs to get, then.


----------



## bronx43

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Brandon Roy is who he needs to get, then.


Agreed. But his lack of 3-pt range scares me a bit. I'd also be happy with Roby in the first round and Steve Novak in the second.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



bronx43 said:


> Agreed. But his lack of 3-pt range scares me a bit. I'd also be happy with Roby in the first round and Steve Novak in the second.


Roby would be a nice pickup. I see a little Michael Dickerson (pre-injury) in him, which would be perfect for Houston.


----------



## iverson101

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> Brandon Roy is who he needs to get, then.


Carney


----------



## iverson101

*Re: The Draftees*

or Roby


----------



## bronx43

*Re: The Draftees*



iverson101 said:


> Carney


Carney seems to me to be nothing more than athleticism. He has no shot, no ballhandling abilities, and suspect defense.


----------



## J Blaze

*Re: The Draftees*

Adam Morrison, right now, is who I believe Houston should draft. He has height and can knock down open shots. Heck, that's his specialty. Plus......he's not short, especially for the 2 spot. Can play some backup three to backup Tracy. Seems to be an emotional leader. No one else even remotely interests me. No big names I can really see. 

But, I digress, lets hope we can get Rashard back here. :2fing:


----------



## chn353

*Re: The Draftees*



iverson101 said:


> Carney


lol do u support the sixers?.. r u hoping we draft carney so u have a chance at drafting roy or gay


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: The Draftees*



bronx43 said:


> Agreed. But his lack of 3-pt range scares me a bit. I'd also be happy with Roby in the first round and Steve Novak in the second.


roy shot 40% from 3 this season(though in only 97 attempts). that ends up being about 3 a game. and he has shown the ability to improve his shot every year. he is the player we need.


----------



## chn353

*Re: The Draftees*

yes roy is what we need but i doubt we'll get him. im sure all the teams feel the same about the abilities of roy and he'll get drafted alot higher than the projected 5th? 

but with roy gone i guess we can still get gay or brewer or even reddick(hopefully not)


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



chn353 said:


> yes roy is what we need but i doubt we'll get him. im sure all the teams feel the same about the abilities of roy and he'll get drafted alot higher than the projected 5th?
> 
> but with roy gone i guess we can still get gay or brewer or even reddick(hopefully not)


why isn't it possible? with yao and mcgrady out, nobody will be able to provide sufficient scoring except juwan, rafer, and head. we just need two more games of losses


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*

If we miss out on Brandon Roy or Ronnie Brewer on draft day then I say we try to trade down to the Hornets' pair of picks. The Hornets will have two first round picks (one lottery and the other is the Bucks' pick) so if we don't get one of those two guys with our pick then we may as well try and get two guys. Right now the Hornets are projected to have the 14th and 17th picks which means it would be possible to get two out of any of these guys and more: Reddick, Roby, Rondo, Sheldon Williams, Hilton Armstrong, Marcus Williams, and Mardy Collins.


----------



## chn353

*Re: The Draftees*

alot of Houston fans have now changed their draft choice to Yi, so no brandon = draft Yi lol :banana: :banana: 

with their azn powers combined, they form... mega chinese basketballer!!!


----------



## bronx43

*Re: The Draftees*



chn353 said:


> alot of Houston fans have now changed their draft choice to Yi, so no brandon = draft Yi lol :banana: :banana:
> 
> with their azn powers combined, they form... mega chinese basketballer!!!


Nah, I rather select Roy. As someone said, Yi is a poor man's Stromile right now.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: The Draftees*



bronx43 said:


> Yi is a poor man's Stromile right now.


lol. That is really poor dude.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*

to be fair, Stro WAS the #2 overall pick when he was selected, so Yi's comparison is really also to indicate the potential that he has.

ok I'm obviously gonna be a major homer about this topic from now on...


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



chn353 said:


> alot of Houston fans have now changed their draft choice to Yi, so no brandon = draft Yi lol :banana: :banana:
> 
> with their azn powers combined, they form... mega chinese basketballer!!!


Are you so high on him just because he's Chinese? Most of us, (even if we're Chinese) haven't seen his abilities. I've heard a lot about him, but when you compare him to Brandon, there's a lot more substantialness to back up Brandon as we can see him play in the college games as opposed to Yi.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*

I don't think we should draft Yi. It won't be good for either side.

First of all, there's obviously the fact that Yao is on the team, and will help mentor Yi. Yi is just a kid, and to be facing the best in the world when he's not really ready for it is going to take a lot of courage to face up to all the inevitable criticisms. He won't have to face the Shaq comparisions that Yao did, but nevertheless his country will still be watching him very closely, as will the hungry sharks just waiting for him to make a mistake. So, Yi will probably need to have Yao to help him adjust -- to the culture, to the language, to the level of play

However, beyond that is the fact that Yi just will not fit into the Rockets system. Watching Yi in the CBA, a lot of his points come from the fastbreak. The Rockets obviously don't have any kind of fastbreak going at all. He doesn't have very good post moves, and in a halfcourt game that will obviously not help the Rockets. To contain him in the halfcourt, all the opponent would have to do is to put an athletic, quick small forward on him. Yi probably wouldn't be stronger than them, so he couldn't post up, and he wouldn't be able to get past them on the perimeter. It is absolutely essential he get stronger, otherwise he will get nowhere. As I said in the draft thread, it would probably be best for the Rockets to draft him, and then put him in the NBDL for a year or two.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



Demiloy said:


> I don't think we should draft Yi. It won't be good for either side.
> 
> First of all, there's obviously the fact that Yao is on the team, and will help mentor Yi. Yi is just a kid, and to be facing the best in the world when he's not really ready for it is going to take a lot of courage to face up to all the inevitable criticisms. He won't have to face the Shaq comparisions that Yao did, but nevertheless his country will still be watching him very closely, as will the hungry sharks just waiting for him to make a mistake. So, Yi will probably need to have Yao to help him adjust -- to the culture, to the language, to the level of play
> 
> However, beyond that is the fact that Yi just will not fit into the Rockets system. Watching Yi in the CBA, a lot of his points come from the fastbreak. The Rockets obviously don't have any kind of fastbreak going at all. He doesn't have very good post moves, and in a halfcourt game that will obviously not help the Rockets. To contain him in the halfcourt, all the opponent would have to do is to put an athletic, quick small forward on him. Yi probably wouldn't be stronger than them, so he couldn't post up, and he wouldn't be able to get past them on the perimeter. It is absolutely essential he get stronger, otherwise he will get nowhere. As I said in the draft thread, it would probably be best for the Rockets to draft him, and then put him in the NBDL for a year or two.


Simply put, he shouldn't enter the draft this year, wait another year. I agree with you, he's not going to do us good if we draft him. He'll just be another Chinese bust in the NBA, unless if it's the Suns who draft him, then that'd be a completely different story.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: The Draftees*



> Simply put, he shouldn't enter the draft this year, wait another year.


Actually, I don't think he should stay in the CBA. The reason his post game is still not good is because he doesn't have to develop it. He can average 20/10 in the CBA by using his athleticism. So I think he should enter the draft, and then go to play in a Euro league. But the CBA officials won't like that, so it's almost impossible.


----------



## debarge

*Re: The Draftees*



bronx43 said:


> Agreed. But his lack of 3-pt range scares me a bit. I'd also be happy with Roby in the first round and Steve Novak in the second.


Carney would the 'best guy' for us, but you're right Roby has big-tyme upside and playmaking skills. Neither one of those guys would be 'initmidated' playing w/ Yao and Tracy, and for Gundy. Those are the two best prospects to help us immediately next year. We could get Brent Barry to start, and have that guy off the bench. 
FA will be a big deal for us, I hope they don't make another bone-head signing like with stromile again. We need to get younger better def and better shotwise. Don't quite know how to do that in one off-season but it is possible. Trade Spoulinis and get someone 'good', I agree that our ring window is only going to be open for 3 or 4 years. You don't know what Tracy will do in the not so near future, though I hope he finishes his career here.
Wesley and Howard, you have to get rid of one them. I'd say keep Howard since maybe he can teach Stro how to shoot/pass/ make decisons over the summer. We have one good shooting undersized two guard in Head, don't need Wesley. 
Don't need Bowen, if you sign Hayes, he can improve he's also a youngster. A shot may come, work on it Chuck we love you and want you to have a chance on this team.
Dke and Sura retire please, both of you. You have nothing left, or Sura at least take a buyout and go away. Its not fair holding us hostage w/ your deal when you know you can't play. Its stealing, you're not Grant Hill or Kenny Smith to us, so hit the road brotha.

You guys should read Jeff's comments in the chron about next year, he worried me w/ his comments about Luther? I think overall we like him, he had a good rookie year? Jeff didn't seem to think Lu can play backup point to Rafer? I think he can? Rome wasn't built in a day...lets keep Luther in our system awhile before we give up on him, or relagate him to the end of the bench next yr. He said he never should've let Scott Padgett go??? I guess him over Bowen but I doubt our season would've been different if he was here. I don't want that guy next year, he wasn't a 'help' to us while here, not another non-rebounding, non-dribbling, ify shooter whose a def liability. Lets' get some real depth on this team and surround Yao/Tracy with a good champ. team.


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: The Draftees*

No Shelden Cato or Tyrus Swift.

I'll take B-Roy, JJ, LaMarcus or Adam if we happen to trade up or get in the top 3 or 4. Bargnani, Gay, Brewer and Carney would be nice also.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



ThaShark316 said:


> No Shelden Cato or Tyrus Swift.


The ONLY things similar about Tyrus and Stro is that they're both black, both played college ball at LSU, and are both athletic. After that there is nothing about their games that are the same. Tyrus will likely go first in the draft, so we probably won't have the lucky opportunity to draft him.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: The Draftees*

At my friends house and he is hyper pumping the rockets drafting Richard Robby, he seems to have done his homework and does alot of research, he usually is right on what he says too. He said the rockets were going to draft Head and they did. 

Richard Robby: http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/richardroby.asp

his half brother is K-Mart.. good genes.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> The ONLY things similar about Tyrus and Stro is that they're both black, both played college ball at LSU, and are both athletic. After that there is nothing about their games that are the same. Tyrus will likely go first in the draft, so we probably won't have the lucky opportunity to draft him.


that and they are both awful postional rebounders who use their athleticism to our jump a guy from bad position to grab boards. from what ive seen anyways, and i dont see that happening in the nba.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



Pimped Out said:


> that and they are both awful postional rebounders who use their athleticism to our jump a guy from bad position to grab boards. from what ive seen anyways, and i dont see that happening in the nba.


That's one thing Tyrus will have to work on, and the other thing he'll have to improve is his strength (although neither are that bad considering he's only 19). Tyrus is more athletic than Stro and plays quite a bit harder and with much more passion on the court. The main thing Tyrus has on Stro, though, is his shotblocking, and from the moment he steps into the NBA he'll be a big-time presence defensively. And as raw as Tyrus is on offense, he has shown even more polish and versatility on that side of the ball than Stro ever did. Comparing the two is shallow since it stems mostly from the fact that they played at LSU.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> That's one thing Tyrus will have to work on, and the other thing he'll have to improve is his strength (although neither are that bad considering he's only 19). Tyrus is more athletic than Stro and plays quite a bit harder and with much more passion on the court. The main thing Tyrus has on Stro, though, is his shotblocking, and from the moment he steps into the NBA he'll be a big-time presence defensively. And as raw as Tyrus is on offense, he has shown even more polish and versatility on that side of the ball than Stro ever did. Comparing the two is shallow since it stems mostly from the fact that they played at LSU.


tyrus thomas will not be a defensive force the minute he steps on an nba court. he does have the potential to be one, but right now he is no more than an athletic shot blocker. it takes much more than that to be a big time defensive presence.

and tyrus doesn't really have a big advantage over stromile in the shotblocking department. swift's sophomore year he was blocking just under 3 shots a game. this year in thomas's redshirt freshman year he blocked just over 3 a game.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: The Draftees*

what about richard robby...


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: The Draftees*



Pasha The Great said:


> what about richard robby...


roby's numbers look alright but after going through box scores and things i'm not sure how much i would like him. most of his big games came against bad teams and he didn't seem to put up very good numbers against the better teams he played. also for the last 10 games of his season his three point % dropped to under 20% and his field goal % dropped to just over 30%. that's not really a good sign when his numbers dropped off in the most important games of his season.

so with those numbers i would definitely shy away from taking him with the 8th pick. maybe if he lasted to the 2nd round(though he shouldn't).


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



rocketeer said:


> *tyrus thomas will not be a defensive force the minute he steps on an nba court*. he does have the potential to be one, but right now *he is no more than an athletic shot blocker*. it takes much more than that to be a big time defensive presence.
> 
> *and tyrus doesn't really have a big advantage over stromile in the shotblocking department*. swift's sophomore year he was blocking just under 3 shots a game. this year in thomas's redshirt freshman year he blocked just over 3 a game.


He will prove you wrong on this. Mark it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> He will prove you wrong on this. Mark it.


But why are we so insistent on contemplating a player we can't draft?


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> But why are we so insistent on contemplating a player we can't draft?


Because whoever gets the man will be lucky. I was pointing out that if Houston doesn't draft him it won't be because he's some future Stromile Swift bust but simply because GMs know he can play and he won't slip to the Rockets (unless we get lotto lucky). 

But to the topic of the Rockets' first round draft pick, I'm not too sure I'd pick Roby unless we take an unlucky fall in the lottery and end up with the 11th, 12th, or 13th pick.

Brandon Roy seems to be the consensus pick for us at SG, and for good reason. He's a very good shooter, has good size, and can handle the rock as well. He'd easily be a perfect fit beside McGrady, and hopefully Houston will be able to draft him.

If not, let's hope that Rudy Gay falls to us. A Gay-McGrady combo on the perimeter would be extremely dangerous with both of those guys' length and athleticism. That would be scary. Gay's passion has been questionable, but I don't see him becoming the next Darius Miles or Stromile Swift in that aspect.

If we don't get Roy or Gay then my next option would be Ronnie Brewer. He's a very big and versatile SG, and he would also make for an athletic perimeter combo with McGrady. 

Another option for Houston is Rodney Carney. I've probably been the least impressed of him out of this group, but he certainly has athleticism and is a very good defender. 

I'd be happy with drafting any of these guys.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> If we miss out on Brandon Roy or Ronnie Brewer on draft day then I say we try to trade down to the Hornets' pair of picks. The Hornets will have two first round picks (one lottery and the other is the Bucks' pick) so if we don't get one of those two guys with our pick then we may as well try and get two guys. Right now the Hornets are projected to have the 14th and 17th picks which means it would be possible to get two out of any of these guys and more: Reddick, Roby, Rondo, Sheldon Williams, Hilton Armstrong, Marcus Williams, and Mardy Collins.


 Agreed, it's a relatively weak top 8 looking at recent drafts. I doubt the Hornets would trade both their picks for a 8-9 pick, but Houston could work out a deal where they get the #13 pick and say Kirk Snyder for the #8 pick. That would give us athleticism in the backcourt with Snyder and shooting with Reddick or Roby. Whoever we pick is going to be NBA ready, not a project like Rudy Gay who would also have to play out of position at times.


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: The Draftees*

Alright...but watch Stromile Thomas end up a bust.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*

I still want Brandon Roy.


----------



## J Blaze

*Re: The Draftees*

Adam Morrison.... :banana: :gbanana:


----------



## TManiAC

*Rockets Draft Thread*

I noticed we had a Free Agency thread but no designated Draft thread.

1st Round: SG Brandon Roy
2nd Round: SG Hassan Adams


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Rockets Draft Thread*

We kind of have this kind of threads already, and all are floating around. YM or MRC please mearge all of them. 
Here for example


----------



## jworth

*Re: Rockets Draft Thread*

I'm relieved that we didn't slide to worst than No. 8. 

Brandon Roy would be my top pick for the first round with Rudy Gay, Rodney Carney, and Randy Foye right behind. 

Tyrus Thomas, LaMarcus Aldridge, Andrea Bargnani, and Adam Morrison are basically locks to go no lower than the sixth pick, which means Houston should have a very good chance of getting Roy, Gay, Carney or Foye at No. 8. 

Marcus Williams and Rajon Rondo are going to be solid point guards but I don't think they fill our bigger need at the 2 and 3 spots. Foye is a point guard but he's a younger version of Mike James and the former will have a legit opportunity to have a much better career than the latter. With his combo-guard abilities, Foye could easily slide over to SG and give us plenty of speed and quickness on the perimeter. 

So back to what I'd like to see Houston draft with the eighth pick: Brandon Roy, Rudy Gay, Rodney Carney, or Randy Foye.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Rockets Draft Thread*

roy for sure


----------



## ivanpei

*Re: Rockets Draft Thread*

Hey assuming Roy would be gone by the 8th pick, don't you think it would be a good idea to draft Shelden Williams? Hes a developed banger with 4 years of college experience. Proven and would immediately contribute within Yao and Tmac's prime. We then move for a free agent guard as bangers are harder to grab than guards on the market. I really think Shelden Williams is really underated. Very similar to Emeka Okafor's game but with less offence.


----------



## The_Franchise

Following are going to be in the top 6 IMO, unless Ronnie Brewer has some amazing workouts:

Gay
Bargnani
Morrison
Aldridge (BUST)
Thomas
Roy

If we are going to take the best available, it will have to be a PG. The more intriguing pick to me is in the early 2nd, if we could snatch James White or Hassan Adams. We have options at the 1 with Rafer and possibly Mike James/Spanoulis, but we don't have an athletic wing.


----------



## Yao Mania

If Bargnani pulls out of the draft (rumours have it that he'll only play for the Raptors??), it's gonna hurt us


----------



## Cornholio

Post-Lottery Interview: Carroll Dawson 



> Q: With this being your last lottery, talk about the experience and the future of the franchise?
> 
> DAWSON: I hope this is not only my last lottery, but the last the franchise has. Over the years, we’ve been pretty luck up here. From getting Ralph Sampson, Hakeem Olajuwon and Yao Ming, it’s been good to us. I was hoping that mainly with a two percent chance of moving up that we just wouldn’t slide backward because truthfully, after the year we had, I didn’t feel very lucky. We’ve had more injuries than I’ve ever seen in my 28 years here. So the fact that we stayed where we were, I’m pretty happy with it. We’ll get a good player that can help our franchise, so that’s the most you can ask.
> 
> Q: What are the needs you need to fill around McGrady and Yao?
> 
> DAWSON: More athletic, more shooting, more rebounding – you can take any one of those things. So, whoever comes up we can draft a need pretty much because we need some different things. That’ll work out pretty good. If not, usually 8-9-10-11 … if you’re in that position, you’ve just got to take the best player because it’s not always the guy you need is there. That may happen to us, too, but there’s a good chance that they’ll be somebody there that we need.
> 
> Q: Any particular college players catch your eye throughout the college season?
> 
> DAWSON: I’ve looked at more film this year because we also have the 32nd pick. I think [this] is a deep enough draft that we might get somebody to be a roster player at 32. We’ve brought in already about 18 guys for the second round. We haven’t brought in any first-rounders except maybe one or two, because most of them wait until after the lottery. But I think there’s a chance that we can get two players out of the draft that can make our team.
> 
> Q: With Houston gaining a lot of visibility with this past year’s All-Star game and the superstar duo of Yao and Tracy McGrady, do you feel this is a make-or-break year?
> 
> DAWSON: I think our base is there and a lot of good things can happen if we can just keep them healthy and add the complementary players that we want to. But even our complementary players got hurt last year, so it was just one of those years. If you talk to everybody in this league, we’ve got two very very good players in this league, and I think that’s a good place to start. We’ve got some other players under contract that we’re very happy with. I think if we’re very frugal in our efforts this year and get the right players or the right number of players, then we can be a factor next year. And I think that’s our goal – that was our goal last year. I thought if we could have stayed injury-free we were going to be a factor last year, but that’s always the thing.


----------



## The_Franchise

My bad, I totally forgot the Hawks were picking 5th. This is great news for us as they are either going to take a PG or a big man, pushing Roy and possibly Gay down another spot.


----------



## reno2000

Basically as i see it, Charlotte, Portland or Minnesota will take Rudy Gay and Brandon Roy. They fill needs of those teams - solid scoring wingmen. With the major big men also gone by then (Aldridge, Bargani, Thomas), That leaves us with no obvious player to draft at the 8 spot. And seeing as the next few players are all evenly skilled, who we draft will very much depend on what management is going to use the MLE on.

In the event that we draft Sheldon Williams or Patrick O'Bryant, then i think it is safe to assume that the MLE will be going to a perimeter player, and in this case i see Mike James as a very big possibility.
If we take a perimeter player, like Brewer, Rondo, Foye, Carney. Then the MLE should be used to acquire a big man, but at just over 5mil im not sure we will be receiving anything better than what we have at the moment. Unless we can work a S&T deal with someone for swift maybe.

As it stands i think we have alot of options where we are at, because there is no obvious option to be taken, with all the top players already taken. What will be interesting is how we use the 2nd round pick. There are some contributors to be had in the 2nd round. Hasan Adams, James White and PJ Tucker come to mind. All of them are quick, have good height and are athletic. Adams in particular could be a very good defender it seems and that would do nicely when combined with luther head of the bench.

I would be delighted with (tho not probable)
1st: Brandon Roy or Rudy Gay
2nd: Hasan Adams or James White

But would be happy with
1st: Sheldon Williams or Ronnie Brewer
2nd: Hasan Adams or James White


----------



## CrackerJack

Yao Mania said:


> If Bargnani pulls out of the draft (rumours have it that he'll only play for the Raptors??), it's gonna hurt us


toronto has also said they have a european flavour because they believe it would be easier for euro players to adapt to NBA life in Canada so bargnani would be a great fit for them

SF - Villanueva
PF - Bosh
C - Bargnani

and 2 of those 3 have range and can all rebound

so i think Bargnani should be taken number 1

i think with our first pick Roy is obviously our number 1 option but Marcus Williams wouldnt be that bad

and also we *DO NOT * have the 39th pick like i first suspected, but with our 2nd pick who do you think we will pick up?

and just another question when you guys are talking about rondo are you thinking 1st round or 2nd round pick because in many drafts he is expected to go late 1st round


----------



## TManiAC

reno2000 said:


> Basically as i see it, *Charlotte, Portland or Minnesota will take Rudy Gay and Brandon Roy.* They fill needs of those teams - solid scoring wingmen. With the major big men also gone by then (Aldridge, Bargani, Thomas), That leaves us with no obvious player to draft at the 8 spot. And seeing as the next few players are all evenly skilled, who we draft will very much depend on what management is going to use the MLE on.
> 
> In the event that we draft Sheldon Williams or Patrick O'Bryant, then i think it is safe to assume that the MLE will be going to a perimeter player, and in this case i see Mike James as a very big possibility.
> If we take a perimeter player, like Brewer, Rondo, Foye, Carney. Then the MLE should be used to acquire a big man, but at just over 5mil im not sure we will be receiving anything better than what we have at the moment. Unless we can work a S&T deal with someone for swift maybe.
> 
> As it stands i think we have alot of options where we are at, because there is no obvious option to be taken, with all the top players already taken. What will be interesting is how we use the 2nd round pick. There are some contributors to be had in the 2nd round. Hasan Adams, James White and PJ Tucker come to mind. All of them are quick, have good height and are athletic. Adams in particular could be a very good defender it seems and that would do nicely when combined with luther head of the bench.
> 
> I would be delighted with (tho not probable)
> 1st: Brandon Roy or Rudy Gay
> 2nd: Hasan Adams or James White
> 
> But would be happy with
> 1st: Sheldon Williams or Ronnie Brewer
> 2nd: Hasan Adams or James White


Reports out of Charlotte are that theyve worked out with Rudy Gay. Gerald Wallace's contract is up in 07-08 so drafting Gay would be perfect timing. I also have to agree regarding Portland and Minnesota. They certainly could use a wing player like Gay or Roy, still, they also could use a big like Pat O'Bryant or Shelden Williams. If teams ahead of Houston draft based on the best available player, I dont think that Gay or Roy will be available when Houston drafts.

I also agree with MRC in that a PG is probably going to be our best draft option in the first. Drafting on best available talent would mean Marcus Williams or Randy Foye depending on who Atlanta figures to draft. In the second, I still hope to draft Hassan Adams.

1st: Marcus Williams
2nd: Hassan Adams
MLE: Darius Songaila (3.5), Rasual Butler (3.0)

PG: Rafer Alston | Marcus Williams | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Hassan Adams | Luther Head | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Rasual Butler | Chuck Hayes
PF: Juwan Howard | Darius Songaila | Stromile Swift
CN: Yao Ming | Stromile Swift | Dikembe Mutombo

Inactive: Bobby Sura


----------



## JMES HOME

*We Got 8th pick*

houston rockets got 8th pick.... who should we draft.
i think rodney carney


----------



## JMES HOME

why not rodney carney, his a s/f


----------



## chn353

*Re: We Got 8th pick*

.. y did u have to start another thread about it


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: We Got 8th pick*

Rookie Mistake, YM or MRC please merge this.


----------



## reno2000

I dont think hasan adams would be a starter if we drafted him. He would be luther head with defence. And in bringing over spanoulis, we probably dont have as much PT for marcus williams, unless one of the two can also play the 2 (I dont think so as both are small guards). 
If we take a guard and as i suspect Gay and Roy are gone, then i would much rather take Brewer or Carney. We need to get some height in our backcourt. Hasan Adams would be an excellent spark off the bench.


----------



## TManiAC

What do you guys think of Sergio Rodriguez for the 2nd round? Bring him in and Spanoulis?

Heres what TMac had to say about Sergio in 2003 



> Tracy was part of the official opening ceremony of the adidas EURO abc Camp. The camp featured top junior players from eight countries and top international coaches from five nations. TMAC was impressed with the level of play at the camp, mentioning the Spanish Junior National Team guard, Sergio Rodriguez, specifically, "Some of these kids have got game, the point guard from Spain has definitely got a future in this sport."



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qPvj3mmj-U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qPvj3mmj-U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Skip | Sergio | Spanoulis*

Thats one sick *** PG rotation.


----------



## JMES HOME

*Re: We Got 8th pick*

sorry guys... just getting used to this.\
please tell me the "basics"


----------



## chn353

*Re: We Got 8th pick*

well firstly dont start another thread about the pick when there is already a huge 1...and read over the other 1.. like when u asked who should we draft.. there was like all sorts of ideas in the other thread


----------



## CrackerJack

hopefully management wont trade up and make the mistake they did when they traded Richard Jefferson for Eddie Griffin


----------



## chn353

those clips were awesome... thanks... his like a jason williams.. def should get him in the 2nd round...

and when u watch him play he always has a past first mentality unless there is a clear way into the lane


----------



## TManiAC

chn353 said:


> those clips were awesome... thanks... his like a jason williams.. def should get him in the 2nd round...
> 
> and when u watch him play he always has a past first mentality unless there is a clear way into the lane


His instincts are incredible. 

His passes always lead players to an open spot. The way he puts english on bounce passes during fast breaks are impressive. Those clips are of entire games. The entire game is like a Sergio highlight reel.

I couldnt see that he was a great scorer or that he was any threat from outside although he does look to have good mechanics on his jumper. A solid scoring game will set him up for assists off of drives. At 19 years old though, he shows alot of poise and is showing signs of superstar ability. I dont doubt he can be one of the best PGs in the NBA 4-6 years down the road.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: The Draftees*

Reading other threads first would be a start. Remember, boards are not just for you to throw out your opinions, its for you to read other's opinions and learn from them too. Good posters always back their statements with explaination.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: The Draftees*

I was searching to find some stuff on Hassan Adams and came up with this video interview of him right after he worked out with the Utah Jazz. 

http://real.ksl.com/video/slc/1/113/11342.wmv


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: The Draftees*



bronx43 said:


> Carney seems to me to be nothing more than athleticism. He has no shot, no ballhandling abilities, and suspect defense.


Sir i think u are wrong on the the assment of Carney. Like u said, the man is atheltic but he is also a really good 3 point shooter, shooting 40% form behind the arc and also a solid defender. But true he could really aprove on his ballhanding skills and creating his own shot.

But it really seems like Carney is the guy for u guys because the 6 players u guys want (gay, roy, morrison, thomas, Aldridge and Bargnani) are the top six players in the draft and will most likely go before houston draft and this leaves Carney who fits houston's needs the most. Also add that Carney and T-Mac are close friends and t-mac has been helping Carney improve his game, and also add the fact that Carney has a home in houston even ups the reason that houston might draft him.

In may opinion Carney (in his rookie season and if he starts) could turn out to be a better Vision of Mike Miller in Orlando and could far surpass Miller as a player as his career progresses and becomes a Jefferson or Lewis. But a downside to Carney and maybe way his stock his fallen a little is his passive nature on the court at times. Refusing to go to the hole, which he should do all the time with his atheltic abitily, and settleing for the 3 point shot. With that he could turn out to be a Q Rich from New York which in my opinion is a bust because he could be a much more better then he is. 

As the draft approches i think that Carney's stock will jump just because of his athelitc abitly and shooting abitily, and will be right there for the rockets to draft. I say if Roy somehow falls to the Rockets you may want to take a look at him because he will be a solid pro but no star player or superstar. But if Carney is there I would draft him, he may turn out to be a bust, but i would take the risk that he will be a star. 

My Mock (1-8):

1.Tor: Bargnani

2.Chi: Aldridge

3.Cha:Morrison

4.Por: Roy

5.Atl: Willams

6.Minn: Gay

7.Bos: Thomas

8.Hou: Carney


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: The Draftees*



chn353 said:


> lol do u support the sixers?.. r u hoping we draft carney so u have a chance at drafting roy or gay


He's telling the truth, Carney seem like the guy. It dosen't look like gay or roy will be there when we draft, which means they won't be there when sixers draft, lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



Fairsportsfan said:


> Sir i think u are wrong on the the assment of Carney. Like u said, the man is atheltic but he is also a really good 3 point shooter, shooting 40% form behind the arc and also a solid defender. But true he could really aprove on his ballhanding skills and creating his own shot.
> 
> *But it really seems like Carney is the guy for u guys because the 6 players u guys want (gay, roy, morrison, thomas, Aldridge and Bargnani) are the top six players in the draft and will most likely go before houston draft and this leaves Carney who fits houston's needs the most. * Also add that Carney and T-Mac are close friends and t-mac has been helping Carney improve his game, and also add the fact that Carney has a home in houston even ups the reason that houston might draft him.
> 
> In may opinion Carney (in his rookie season and if he starts) could turn out to be a better Vision of Mike Miller in Orlando and could far surpass Miller as a player as his career progresses and becomes a Jefferson or Lewis. But a downside to Carney and maybe way his stock his fallen a little is his passive nature on the court at times. Refusing to go to the hole, which he should do all the time with his atheltic abitily, and settleing for the 3 point shot. With that he could turn out to be a Q Rich from New York which in my opinion is a bust because he could be a much more better then he is.
> 
> As the draft approches i think that Carney's stock will jump just because of his athelitc abitly and shooting abitily, and will be right there for the rockets to draft. I say if Roy somehow falls to the Rockets you may want to take a look at him because he will be a solid pro but no star player or superstar. But if Carney is there I would draft him, he may turn out to be a bust, but i would take the risk that he will be a star.
> 
> My Mock (1-8):
> 
> 1.Tor: Bargnani
> 
> 2.Chi: Aldridge
> 
> 3.Cha:Morrison
> 
> 4.Por: Roy
> 
> 5.Atl: Willams
> 
> 6.Minn: Gay
> 
> 7.Bos: Thomas
> 
> 8.Hou: Carney


Most of just want that one player, screw the other 5, give me Roy!


----------



## Cornholio

:rbanana:


----------



## CrackerJack

cornholio said:


> :rbanana:


can someone please tell where rondo is expected to go cos this mock has him lottery others have late 1st and some even 2nd

oh if anybody wants to check sports illustrated Adam Morrisson was projected to go number 8 :biggrin: (but i only he actually did fall that far


----------



## Fairsportsfan

CrackerJack said:


> can someone please tell where rondo is expected to go cos this mock has him lottery others have late 1st and some even 2nd
> 
> oh if anybody wants to check sports illustrated Adam Morrisson was projected to go number 8 :biggrin: (but i only he actually did fall that far



I think cornholio made that one up on ESPN, lol. From what i have seen in most mocks, rondo will go mid to late first round. But its early these mocks go up and down all the time, the only thing that will stay the same in my opinion is the top six of roy, gay, thomas, Morrison, Aldrigde, and Bargnani. The only person i could see breaking that is M. Willams who may go to Alt but they also like Roy alot, too.


----------



## jworth

Gay is starting to look like my first option for the Rockets. He may be gone once our pick comes up, but I really like his athleticism and length and his ability to hit the open jumper. I can see a perimeter duo of Gay-McGrady doing big things for Houston. The length and wingspans on both of those guys combined would be tremendous to our defense, and their ability to cut to the basket and get out and run would fit perfectly to the style that the NBA is currently being played. If we can't get Gay then hopefully we can get Brandon Roy, but if you ask me, Gay is the way for the Rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master

jworth said:


> Gay is starting to look like my first option for the Rockets. He may be gone once our pick comes up, but I really like his athleticism and length and his ability to hit the open jumper. I can see a perimeter duo of Gay-McGrady doing big things for Houston. The length and wingspans on both of those guys combined would be tremendous to our defense, and their ability to cut to the basket and get out and run would fit perfectly to the style that the NBA is currently being played. If we can't get Gay then hopefully we can get Brandon Roy, but if you ask me, Gay is the way for the Rockets.


That is what I have been talking about too, I am so desperate to land Gay here.


----------



## reno2000

I concur with the last two posters. The more i read about Rudy Gay the more he seems the perfect person to pair with Tmac. From Day 1 with his athletic ability and good shot, he could be the 3rd option we are looking for. I also believe and according to some reports that he could become a great defender. He is laterally quick, long and seems to have a good court IQ. Give it two years, and Tmac and Gay will rule the wings, effectively snuffing out alot of the oppostions scoring.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

reno2000 said:


> I concur with the last two posters. The more i read about Rudy Gay the more he seems the perfect person to pair with Tmac. From Day 1 with his athletic ability and good shot, he could be the 3rd option we are looking for. I also believe and according to some reports that he could become a great defender. He is laterally quick, long and seems to have a good court IQ. Give it two years, and Tmac and Gay will rule the wings, effectively snuffing out alot of the oppostions scoring.


I totally agree but it would take a mircale for him to be there when we draft.


----------



## The_Franchise

Maurice Ager, Rodney Carney, Randy Foye and Hassan Adams all worked out yesterday for the New Orleans Hornets together.

Ager's foot speed and athleticism show signs of a shut down perimeter defender. Nice to see Carney has an NBA ready outside shot.


----------



## chn353

reno2000 said:


> IGive it two years, and Tmac and Gay will rule the wings, effectively snuffing out alot of the oppostions scoring.


in two years.. tmac's back will fall off


----------



## Pasha The Great

^^dont say stuff u cant prove buddy

...will Maurice Ager move up the draft?


----------



## reno2000

If the surgury that tmac had over the period he was out, truly does work. Then tmac will still have a back well into the 2009 season at least. We could see him somewhere near his first season in houston and better. 

This Ager kid is raising his stock in all his workouts. From what i have read, some teams might even consider taking him late 1st round. That would be bad for us, as i either want him, Adams or White with our 2nd round pick.


----------



## CbobbyB

i've noticed a few mock drafts have us picking up Shelden Williams at the 8 spot.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

CbobbyB said:


> i've noticed a few mock drafts have us picking up Shelden Williams at the 8 spot.


Oh boy.


----------



## chn353

chances of us picking up williams is about the chance we had in the draft


----------



## jworth

reno2000 said:


> This Ager kid is raising his stock in all his workouts. From what i have read, some teams might even consider taking him late 1st round. That would be bad for us, as i either want him, Adams or White with our 2nd round pick.


We'd be lucky to end up with Maurice Ager. In my mind he's better than Luther Head and would help us in a lot of ways. Considering the team we have right now, Ager would probably start alongside McGrady on the perimeter unless we drafted a stud like Rudy Gay or Brandon Roy in the first round or signed a decent FA later in the summer.


----------



## reno2000

A draft of Roy and Ager for example would do wonders for our backcourt. It would inject some much needed athleticism, some passing, some defence. Basically everything this team needs in the backcourt we would get from Roy and Ager.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

reno2000 said:


> A draft of Roy and Ager for example would do wonders for our backcourt. It would inject some much needed athleticism, some passing, some defence. Basically everything this team needs in the backcourt we would get from Roy and Ager.


I love Roy but he is just an avg athletice. Thats what so great about Roy he does every thing well but not great, he has no weakness. With Ager he has great athleticsm but i think he being over hyped.


----------



## CrackerJack

Fairsportsfan said:


> *I love Roy but he is just an avg athletice. Thats what so great about Roy he does every thing well but not great, he has no weakness*. With Ager he has great athleticsm but i think he being over hyped.


but doesnt that mean he doesnt have any real strengths?


----------



## Dean the Master

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/05/24/mock.draft1/index.html
See that, We are drafting Adam Morrison! Thoughts?
I dont think SI's mock is very accurate. But hey, fun to read.


----------



## jworth

Morrison in Houston would be fine with me.


----------



## reno2000

I could live with Morrison at houston. I dont think he is going to get much better than he is currently though. So i would prefer to get someone with a higher ceiling.


----------



## TManiAC

My Scouting Report:

I decided to try and compare our draft prospects with NBA players. This is in my ideal drafting order.

Rudy Gay - Carmelo Anthony
Brandon Roy - Doug Christie
Rodney Carney - Josh Smith
Randy Foye - Derek Harper 
Marcus Williams - Jamal Tinsley
JJ Redick - Jeff Hornacek 
Shelden Williams - Antonio Davis
Ronnie Brewer - John Salmons

Hassan Adams - Maurice Evans
PJ Tucker - Darvin Ham
Leon Powe - Larry Johnson with less range
Marco Killingsworth - Lonny Baxter
Daniel Gibson - Poor man's Derek Fisher
Allan Ray - Luther Head
Kyle Lowry - Poor man's Jameer Nelson
Quincy Douby - Juan Dixon


----------



## Pimped Out

TManiAC said:


> My Scouting Report:
> 
> I decided to try and compare our draft prospects with NBA players. This is in my ideal drafting order.
> 
> Rudy Gay - Carmelo Anthony
> Brandon Roy - Doug Christie
> Rodney Carney - Josh Smith
> Randy Foye - Derek Harper
> Marcus Williams - Jamal Tinsley
> JJ Redick - Jeff Hornacek
> Shelden Williams - Antonio Davis
> Ronnie Brewer - John Salmons
> 
> Hassan Adams - Maurice Evans
> PJ Tucker - Darvin Ham
> Leon Powe - Larry Johnson with less range
> Marco Killingsworth - Lonny Baxter
> Daniel Gibson - Poor man's Derek Fisher
> Allan Ray - Luther Head
> Kyle Lowry - Poor man's Jameer Nelson
> Quincy Douby - Juan Dixon


did gibson declare?

pj tucker will be chuck hayes with slightly better offense.

i would like to see the rockets pick up brad buckman if he goes undrafted. i want him on this team more than the other longhorns that are coming out.

and i havent seen gay play much, but from what i have seen and heard, he isnt a post player at all like 'melo


----------



## CrackerJack

TManiAC said:


> My Scouting Report:
> 
> I decided to try and compare our draft prospects with NBA players. This is in my ideal drafting order.
> 
> Rudy Gay - Carmelo Anthony
> Brandon Roy - Doug Christie
> Rodney Carney - Josh Smith
> Randy Foye - Derek Harper
> Marcus Williams - Jamal Tinsley
> JJ Redick - Jeff Hornacek
> Shelden Williams - Antonio Davis
> Ronnie Brewer - John Salmons
> 
> Hassan Adams - Maurice Evans
> PJ Tucker - Darvin Ham
> Leon Powe - Larry Johnson with less range
> Marco Killingsworth - Lonny Baxter
> Daniel Gibson - Poor man's Derek Fisher
> Allan Ray - Luther Head
> Kyle Lowry - Poor man's Jameer Nelson
> Quincy Douby - Juan Dixon


you are very harsh


----------



## TManiAC

I Start Fires said:


> *did gibson declare?
> *
> pj tucker will be chuck hayes with slightly better offense.
> 
> i would like to see the rockets pick up brad buckman if he goes undrafted. i want him on this team more than the other longhorns that are coming out.
> 
> and *i havent seen gay play much, but from what i have seen and heard, he isnt a post player at all like 'melo*


I thought Houston worked out Gibson already. Im assuming this means he has declared but I am not 100% sure.

Rudy is more of a post player than a wing player. His natural position in college was PF and is still developing a perimeter game and handle. I see alot of Melo in his play in that hes strong and explosive as well as very agile in the post.



> you are very harsh


How so?

I thought I would be more realistic and balance worst and best scenarios instead of comparing based on maximum potential.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: The Draftees*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Agreed, it's a relatively weak top 8 looking at recent drafts. I doubt the Hornets would trade both their picks for a 8-9 pick, but Houston could work out a deal where they get the #13 pick and say Kirk Snyder for the #8 pick. That would give us athleticism in the backcourt with Snyder and shooting with Reddick or Roby. Whoever we pick is going to be NBA ready, not a project like Rudy Gay who would also have to play out of position at times.


No way JVG takes Snyder after their incident this year.

I would take JR Smith tho =)


----------



## Fairsportsfan

I heard that Carney had a workout with the rockets yesterday. Is there any news on how he did?


----------



## edyzbasketball

*Re: The Draftees*



TManiAC said:


> No way JVG takes Snyder after their incident this year.
> 
> I would take JR Smith tho =)


And I would take Chris Paul. :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: The Draftees*



 edyzbasketball said:


> And I would take Chris Paul. :biggrin:


lol


----------



## jdiggidy

Did you see that Orlando is interested in moving up in the draft from 11 into 6-8 range? Aside from Dwight Howard who they wouldn't give up, who else would we want from Orlando?

Maybe they would give up Hedo. Do we want Darko?

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic3106may31,0,4384300.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## TManiAC

jdiggidy said:


> Did you see that Orlando is interested in moving up in the draft from 11 into 6-8 range? Aside from Dwight Howard who they wouldn't give up, who else would we want from Orlando?
> 
> Maybe they would give up Hedo. Do we want Darko?
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic3106may31,0,4384300.story?coll=orl-magic


Hedo is not worth his contract


----------



## Cornholio

Arroyo, Stevenson, Dooling, Battie if they want Williams with the pick, Ariza??

EDIT: Hill with his expiring contract?


----------



## TManiAC

cornholio said:


> Arroyo, Stevenson, Dooling, Battie if they want Williams with the pick, Ariza??
> 
> EDIT: Hill with his expiring contract?


I like the PGs. I dont think Ariza can be traded as hes an FA and I dont think Orlando has his rights. Im leaning towards Arroyo because he is a more controlled player than Dooling, but for a 2nd/3rd PG option, either one could be enough and both have attractive contracts. I would also want a 2nd rounder for next season.

Bob Sura and #8 
for
Carlos Arroyo and #11, 07 2nd


----------



## Cornholio

TManiAC said:


> I like the PGs. I dont think Ariza can be traded as hes an FA and I dont think Orlando has his rights. Im leaning towards Arroyo because he is a more controlled player than Dooling, but for a 2nd/3rd PG option, either one could be enough and both have attractive contracts. I would also want a 2nd rounder for next season.
> 
> Bob Sura and #8
> for
> Carlos Arroyo and #11, 07 2nd


Yeah, Dooling isn't your "pure" PG. He comes off the bench to score.


----------



## TManiAC

cornholio said:


> Yeah, Dooling isn't your "pure" PG. He comes off the bench to score.


He plays like Jamal Crawford but worse.


----------



## TManiAC

Theres talk in Memphis about trading up and offering Shane Battier.

Bob Sura, Maceij Lampe, #8 for Shane Battier, #24

or

Juwan Howard, Head, #8 for Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, #24

Ild take a serious look at Sergio Rodriguez at #24 and between Hassan Adams, Paul Millsap, Leon Powe, Mike Gansey in the 2nd Round.

PG: Rafer Alston | Sergio Rodriguez (24) | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Mike Miller | Keith Bogans | Bob Sura
SF: Tracy McGrady | Dahntay Jones | Chuck Hayes
PF: Stromile Swift | Leon Powe (32) | Darius Songaila
CN: Yao Ming | Francisco Elson | Dikembe Mutombo

Heavy cycling of the PF rotation to see who fits best.
if not, we can run small and play Skip, Dahntay Jones, Mike Miller, TMac, Yao Ming


----------



## TManiAC

ClutchFans.com just finished their draft profiles.

According to CF, Carney is our top candidate. Rudy ahead of Roy if either slips to #8.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

TManiAC said:


> Theres talk in Memphis about trading up and offering Shane Battier.
> 
> Bob Sura, Maceij Lampe, #8 for Shane Battier, #24
> 
> or
> 
> Juwan Howard, Head, #8 for Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, #24
> 
> Ild take a serious look at Sergio Rodriguez at #24 and between Hassan Adams, Paul Millsap, Leon Powe, Mike Gansey in the 2nd Round.
> 
> PG: Rafer Alston | Sergio Rodriguez (24) | Vassili Spanoulis
> SG: Mike Miller | Keith Bogans | Bob Sura
> SF: Tracy McGrady | Dahntay Jones | Chuck Hayes
> PF: Stromile Swift | Leon Powe (32) | Darius Songaila
> CN: Yao Ming | Francisco Elson | Dikembe Mutombo
> 
> Heavy cycling of the PF rotation to see who fits best.
> if not, we can run small and play Skip, Dahntay Jones, Mike Miller, TMac, Yao Ming


I really don't think Memphis will trade Miller, he will most likely replace E.jones when he retires.


----------



## TManiAC

Fairsportsfan said:


> I really don't think Memphis will trade Miller, he will most likely replace E.jones when he retires.


Not even for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and Rodney Carney?


----------



## jworth

I would love that trade for Houston, though. Remember how much McGrady loved playing with Mike Miller back in Orlando? The chemistry on the perimeter would be back, and Miller's game would be a nice compliment to Yao's dominance on the interior. Jones would give us a quality athlete on the perimeter which would be a nice change from the old, close-to-retirement guards Houston has grown accustomed to. With the 24th pick the Rockets could grab Rajon Rondo or look for inside help via Aaron Gray, Leon Powe, or Josh Boone. But we're dealing with Jerry West and I doubt he would pull this trade, especally considering Houston is in Memphis' division and the Grizzlies are still looking to win their first ever playoff game.


----------



## TManiAC

jworth said:


> I would love that trade for Houston, though. Remember how much McGrady loved playing with Mike Miller back in Orlando? The chemistry on the perimeter would be back, and Miller's game would be a nice compliment to Yao's dominance on the interior. Jones would give us a quality athlete on the perimeter which would be a nice change from the old, close-to-retirement guards Houston has grown accustomed to. With the 24th pick the Rockets could grab Rajon Rondo or look for inside help via Aaron Gray, Leon Powe, or Josh Boone. But we're dealing with Jerry West and I doubt he would pull this trade, especally considering Houston is in Memphis' division and the Grizzlies are still looking to win their first ever playoff game.


Yes, I loved the MM and TMac combo in Orlando, that was fun.

Rep.


----------



## lingi1206

hey guys iam new to this just register but took me a while to accutally figrueing out everything iam a hugh Rockets fan i just want to say the mike miller idea is the best i heard so far about who houston should get


----------



## jworth

lingi1206 said:


> hey guys iam new to this just register but took me a while to accutally figrueing out everything iam a hugh Rockets fan i just want to say the mike miller idea is the best i heard so far about who houston should get


welcome aboard.


----------



## Pasha The Great

what about drafting sheldon williams? we really need a PF and Juwan Howard just wont cut it.


----------



## edyzbasketball

We got Stromile Swift. :biggrin:


----------



## jworth

I would draft Sheldon Williams or another PF with our first pick except for the fact that our biggest need is better perimeter players and younger perimeter players.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

TManiAC said:


> Not even for Juwan Howard, Luther Head, and Rodney Carney?


I just don't think the Grizz a playoff team form last year would consider trading their sixth man and second leading scorer who will be their future starter. For Juwan Howard, who is pretty old, Luther Head a back up at best and Rodney Carney who may or may not be better then Miller.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: The Draftees*

i dont whether this has been mentioned earlier on but rudy gay would provide the athletism that the rockets need and defense to take the load of mcgrady. is there a possibility of them trading up for him?


----------



## chn353

*Re: The Draftees*



crazyfan said:


> i dont whether this has been mentioned earlier on but rudy gay would provide the athletism that the rockets need and defense to take the load of mcgrady. is there a possibility of them trading up for him?


this was already mentioned a while ago


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: The Draftees*

is that a serious possibility then? would it be wise to do that?


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



crazyfan said:


> is that a serious possibility then? would it be wise to do that?


I don't know that we have much to offer any teams in order to move us higher in the draft. The only possibility I can think of is trading the No. 8 pick, Luther Head, and a future second round pick to the Bobcats for the No. 3 pick. In doing this we would get Rudy Gay while the Bobcats could solidify their perimeter by adding Luther Head and (Rodney Carney or Brandon Roy). But I don't know that even this is possible, and I also don't know if I'd do it unless I thought parting ways with Head would free up a spot for Mike James or another FA guard.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: The Draftees*



jworth said:


> I don't know that we have much to offer any teams in order to move us higher in the draft. The only possibility I can think of is trading the No. 8 pick, Luther Head, and a future second round pick to the Bobcats for the No. 3 pick. In doing this we would get Rudy Gay while the Bobcats could solidify their perimeter by adding Luther Head and (Rodney Carney or Brandon Roy). But I don't know that even this is possible, and I also don't know if I'd do it unless I thought parting ways with Head would free up a spot for Mike James or another FA guard.


I think the Cats are too high on Morrison and/or Gay to accept a trade for Luther Head and Carney. I do with it was enough (just as my mock draft suggests), but it seems more and more likely that the Cats will keep their pick.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: The Draftees*



TManiAC said:


> I think the Cats are too high on Morrison and/or Gay to accept a trade for Luther Head and Carney. I do with it was enough (just as my mock draft suggests), but it seems more and more likely that the Cats will keep their pick.


Huh, not even a number three pick would do us any good at this moment as the Bulls are looking at Brandon Roy as their pick right now.


----------



## jworth

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Huh, not even a number three pick would do us any good at this moment as the Bulls are looking at Brandon Roy as their pick right now.


True, but I still think there are some other guys who can really help us in this draft. If we can't get Roy then hopefully we can get Gay, Carney, or Thomas.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: The Draftees*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Huh, not even a number three pick would do us any good at this moment as the Bulls are looking at Brandon Roy as their pick right now.


So youre suggesting Gay and others that can be had at 3 would be bad for us? 

IMHO they would help and help would do us some good.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: The Draftees*

Ye we need as much help as we can get.


----------



## chn353

man.. if carney, roy and gay get drafted before our pick then the next best option would be brewer or redick


----------



## chn353

or rockets can trade down and get sergio roderiguez who's best scenario is steve nash.. his around 17th-20th. 

btw worst case scenario is like rafer which still isnt bad


----------



## TManiAC

chn353 said:


> or rockets can trade down and get sergio roderiguez who's best scenario is steve nash.. his around 17th-20th.
> 
> btw worst case scenario is like rafer which still isnt bad


Yes, I like Sergio.


----------



## jdiggidy

> or rockets can trade down and get sergio roderiguez who's best scenario is steve nash.. his around 17th-20th.


PLEASE do not compare Sergio Rodriguez to Steve Nash. Absolutely zero comparison at this point. Lets give the kid 4 or 5 years and then we'll see.


----------



## reno2000

Sergio Rodriguez is best compared to a young Jason Williams.


----------



## lingi1206

if we do trade up..............no one sees us getting Lamarcus A.?? i mean come on the next chris bosh he seems like the atletic pf we need who can take those 15 footers


----------



## Cornholio

Link 



> *Interviews from media day featuring Tyrus Thomas, Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Randy Foye, J.J. Redick and Shelden Williams.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Reporter: Some people are saying that you may be a point, and that might be your best position. How do you see yourself?
> 
> *Brandon Roy:* I don’t want to say that I am going to be just a point guard, because I think I can go off the ball and score too. The best label for me would be a combo guard, I think that if you point guard next to me I can still make plays from the wing, and if you put a big-time scorer next to me I can get him the ball, get the bigs the ball. So I think that’s the best part of my game, I am not just a point or just a shooting guard, I can do both.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: What happened with Houston?
> 
> Brandon Roy: Houston I had an emergency. And I’ve been saying…at the same time my agent wasn’t too sure he wanted me to go into Houston. We kind of talked about it, and with Houston we thought about rescheduling for a later date. From everything we’re hearing with my agent, we are between 1 through 6. So maybe Houston will try to move up, who knows, but he wanted to see at a later date to see if I go back and workout for them.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: How many teams are you going to end up working out for?
> 
> Brandon Roy: In the end I think I will do 5. Chicago, Portland, Minnesota, Charlotte again, and maybe Houston. Houston at the end of the month, 24th I think.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jonathan Givony: Who has impressed you the most so far? You’ve had eight workouts… that can be as many as 30 guys you’ve worked out with. Has anyone impressed you in particular that you’ve gone up against?
> 
> *Randy Foye:* J.J. Redick. Every time me and J.J. played on a team we’ve played well together. A lot of people look at J.J. as being just a shooter, but he is more than just a shooter. He can do other things. He did everything pretty well.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: What do you see your range being as far as the draft goes?
> 
> Randy Foye: I think that all the teams I’ve been working out for. Anywhere from 4 to 14. But it doesn’t really matter where I am drafted as long as it’s the right fit.
> 
> Reporter: Talking to some scouts here in Orlando, they are kind of torn as to whether you are a point guard or a shooting guard. How do you see yourself?
> 
> Randy Foye: I see myself as a point guard. It’s kind of hard, because a lot of people that haven’t seen me, they’ve haven’t seen me handling the ball and controlling the ball at the end of games. I look at that. That’s a point guard. I am making big-time decisions. I’m not just taking shots, I’m making decisions when the game is on the line. I can play any position. I can adjust to any position. You play me at the 3, I will adjust to it. Whatever the team needs me to do. I don’t believe in a pure point guard or a pure shooting guard…I am a basketball player. A guard.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jonathan Givony: How do you think you’ve done so far?
> 
> *J.J. Redick:* I think I did as well as I did during the season. Been pretty successful. I know that I have a lot of doubters out there and I am cool with that. I kind of just want to get this month over with so I can start playing ball.
> 
> Jonathan Givony: What do you see your range being?
> 
> J.J. Redick: I kind of just listen to my agent. I don’t really get caught up in what other people are saying about my range. We feel good about a few teams, from Boston to Houston to Utah. A few teams in there. And then there are probably a few teams that would like me. Wherever I end up, I just hope it’s a good situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotham2krazy

I hope we can move up, either that or if Brandon Roy can fall to 8.


----------



## Yao Mania

cornholio said:


> Link


ok, that article does not give me a good impression of Brandon Roy. He's going to turn into a type of player who'll go where the money goes, not where he'll have a chance to win. Another Joe Johnson in the making? (I know, I have very little to base this on, but how can you not want to play for Houston??)


----------



## CrackerJack

i dont know if anyone has said this yet but if we trade picks with atlanta since theyre looking for a PG (Marcus Williams) and since they say the draft is only 6 deep we get one of those six. if we can get our hands on either Morrison, Bargnani or Gay with number 5 we could play a line-up of

C - Yao
PF - Juwan Howard
SF - Gay/Bargnani/Morrison
SG - T-Mac
PG - Skip

i know bargnani is 6-11 but he can stretch the D with his "range"


----------



## Dean the Master

CrackerJack said:


> i dont know if anyone has said this yet but if we trade picks with atlanta since theyre looking for a PG (Marcus Williams) and since they say the draft is only 6 deep we get one of those six. if we can get our hands on either Morrison, Bargnani or Gay with number 5 we could play a line-up of
> 
> C - Yao
> PF - Juwan Howard
> SF - Gay/Bargnani/Morrison
> SG - T-Mac
> PG - Skip
> 
> i know bargnani is 6-11 but he can stretch the D with his "range"


How can we get #5 pick? Trade up? who are you trading to Atlanta? Swift, Sura, Hayes?


----------

